# I have a #30 press...



## geek (Mar 4, 2015)

Took the plunge and bought a used one that really looks in very good shape, like new I guess.



Paid good price The piece of rod or metal to turn the head is missing so went to Home Depot and bought a small piece of iron rod, like 1 foot long.



Pictures coming.....


----------



## grapeman (Mar 4, 2015)

You might need a longer handle than that for leverage. For the #45 the handle is about 24-32 inches. I would think 2 feet would be good for the #30. Great price!

Now you have something to press out the Chardonnay when it thaws out.


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 4, 2015)

Congrats, Varis! You are one step further along on the road to perdition... Errr, I mean the road to producing excellent wines!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 4, 2015)

Very nice !!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## geek (Mar 5, 2015)

Some pics.....,.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 5, 2015)

Looks good! Did it come with all the blocks and center plates?


----------



## geek (Mar 5, 2015)

Yes, all of them but I know I need more blocks because with pressing that Chard last night, the nylon bags were sinking to the bottom quickly (lots of juice) and the ratchet head was hitting the walls of the basket quickly.


----------



## geek (Mar 5, 2015)

Do you guys use anything to cover the basket walls when pressing?
I found that juice was "streaming" through the open walls and shooting the area around, what do you use to contain it aside from pressing slowly?


----------



## JohnT (Mar 5, 2015)

looks nice and clean! How much did it cost you (if you do not mind me asking)?


----------



## geek (Mar 5, 2015)

It was really $125 (long story).


----------



## Arne (Mar 5, 2015)

If you have juice flying out of it, ease up on the pressure some. Should slow it down a bit. Arne.


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 5, 2015)

I have no experience, but I think I recall someone fitting a garbage bag (cut open at the bottom) around the press to contain the juice.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 9, 2015)

geek said:


> Do you guys use anything to cover the basket walls when pressing?
> I found that juice was "streaming" through the open walls and shooting the area around, what do you use to contain it aside from pressing slowly?


 

I use nothing. You need to handle the press as if it were a lady. Take your time and apply pressure slowly and gently. When the juice starts to aggressively squirt out of the sides, it is because you added too much pressure. After a couple of uses, you'll get the hang of it!

Also, I would recommend a 4 foot rod.


----------



## ColemanM (Mar 11, 2015)

I wrap the outside in Saran Wrap. Also, in a fix, you could take the top two spacers and turn them vertically to get an extra 4" or so.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 12, 2015)

ColemanM said:


> I wrap the outside in Saran Wrap. Also, in a fix, you could take the top two spacers and turn them vertically to get an extra 4" or so.



Good thinking. The person I bought mine from had cut two pieces of 2" PVC about 6" in length. They work perfectly for smaller batches.


----------

